# Lüfter macht komisches Geräusch



## LastChaosTyp (23. Februar 2015)

*Lüfter macht komisches Geräusch*

Hi Leute, 
ich hab da mal wieder ein Problem :/ Und zwar habe ich als Gehäuse das Zalman Z11 Plus. Der eine Standardlüfter aus diesem Gehäuse(Der Lüfter, der oben ist) macht in letzter Zeit ein ziemlich komisches und lautes Geräusch, was nach ~15 Sekunden wieder von alleine weggeht. Ich habe herausgefunden, dass man das beheben kann, wenn man das (Kugel-)Lager vom Lüfter etwas nach oben drückt. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich den Lüfter wieder dauerhaft leise bekomme, ohne einen neuen Lüfter zu kaufen? 
Ich habe noch folgende andere Lüfter im Case:
Vorne: Standard 140mm Lüfter(leuchtet blau)
Unten: Standard 120mm Lüfter(Der war ursprünglich hinten im Case)
Hinten: BeQuiet Pure Wing 2 (120mm)
Oben: Standard 120mm Lüfter(leuchtet blau) 
CPU: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco mit nem BeQuiet Pure Wing 2 (120mm)

Alle Lüfter sind am Mainboard angeschlossen(Msi Z77A-G45 Gaming)

Danke und Grüße 
Henri


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüfter macht komisches Geräusch*

Bau den Lüfter aus und mach von hinten den Aufkleber ab. Wenn man an die Lager kommt, sollte es reichen, wenn du etwas WD40 oder besser noch, Feinmechanikeröl reinträufelst.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüfter macht komisches Geräusch*

Okay, werde das mal ausprobieren


----------



## Fre3eman (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüfter macht komisches Geräusch*

habe das selbe gehäuse, und gleich alle lüfter rausgeschmissen. gleiche Problem wie bei dir. Dann nur be quiet rein. Der Gummi Rahmen bei den Be Quiet Dingern ist ja nicht umsonst drum herum.
Wenn das Lager hin ist hilft nur neu kaufen


----------



## chischko (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüfter macht komisches Geräusch*

Wenn das Kugellager mal verschlissen ist (was durchaus mal vor der angegebenen MTBF auftreten kann) hilft da schmieren etc. nur SEHR kurzfristig. Hört sich für mich wie du es beschreibst nach einem defekten Lager in einer Achse an... Neukauf wird dir da nicht erspart bleiben.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüfter macht komisches Geräusch*

Okay, dann muss ich auch wieder alles ausbauen -.- Kühler etc.


----------



## Fre3eman (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüfter macht komisches Geräusch*

mach mal nen bild, eigentlich musste ich da keinen kühler ausbauen...
habe nen darp rock c1 und der ist riesig. ist fummelei hinter dem kühler das weiß ich selber ^^.
Aber eigentlich ist der Lüfter von oben geschraubt


----------



## LastChaosTyp (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüfter macht komisches Geräusch*

Kannst du den Deckel abmachen, ohne die Nieten aufzubohren? *.* Aber ja, ich mach gleich mal ein Bild


----------



## LastChaosTyp (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüfter macht komisches Geräusch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fre3eman (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüfter macht komisches Geräusch*

den deckel obne bekommst du ab. musste mal genau gugen.
pass aber vorne auf die kabel auf, die zu den usb anshlüssen gehen.... nicht das du die beschädigst, ist alles ein bisschen enge. 
ich habs dann zur seite weg gedreht ( das oberteil) und dann den lüfter einfach festgeschraubt


----------



## LastChaosTyp (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüfter macht komisches Geräusch*

Also muss man den gesamten Deckel einfach drehen oder was?  Mir ist schon klar, dass dann vorher die Front ab muss...


----------

